# dynamic effort



## jreadman23 (Feb 7, 2015)

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/chadcoy2.htm


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 7, 2015)

BB is a lousy place to go for info on this stuff. Check out EliteFTS


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 7, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> BB is a lousy place to go for info on this stuff. Check out EliteFTS



Or Westside Barbell.


----------



## jreadman23 (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks ......t


----------



## Diesel (Mar 21, 2015)

I know that progressive overload is NEEDED to get bigger.  But I would like some input on which strategy seems to work better overall:  Progressive Overload Training to failure every time while upping weight every week, or Dynamic Set Training while Progressively adding weight every week?  In other words, is it enough to just add weight every consecutive workout, or should I train every muscle group to failure and add weight every consecutive workout?  I lose mass quickly when I dont go to the gym.  I absolutely CANNOT gain mass working a muscle group just once per week.  I have to workout each muscle group twice per week or more to stay big or make gains.  Anything over 175 lbs.  is not natural for my body and it always wants to go back to that weight really quickly if I stop lifting.  The biggest that I have ever been was 205 lbs. and it took training every muscle group twice a week and eating like an elephant.  It was natural gains.  I want to stay big, but have time to do other things in life as well.  I have a teenager and 2 young kids that need attention.  I recently purchased a high dose, long term 20 weeks cycle, but I do not want to lose gains afterward because my natural weight is so low.  If I make large gains in strength, so that I am lifting alot heavier weights, will that be enough, along with a very successful PCT, to keep most of my gains?  Will I always have to eat like a horse to keep my weight up? 

http://itqueries.com/page/41/


----------

